# Not able to listen streaming music.



## startmenu (Mar 2, 2006)

I listen music from raaga.com . in win xp . Now I tried the same in fedora core 4 ( Firefox ).
 The raaga jukebox opens on clicking on a song and then " initialising player " and " loading "
 messages show for infinite time . Not able to listen anything . What should I do to listen music ? Also I switched to Opera in win xp and the same thing happens there , in IE its fine .

 Do i have to install plugins for them ??


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 3, 2006)

You need java, realplayer, mplayer quicktime pluggin for Firefox to listen to music, watch movies etc., from the web. Follow this guide, in the java section to get it working.
*www.stanton-finley.net/fedora_core_4_installation_notes.html


----------



## piyush gupta (Mar 3, 2006)

yeah u ned to install plug-ins to support in Firefox & opera


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2006)

Does any of it work. I have tried a lot of things to play raaga.com on linux but haven't been successful at all. I will look at your solutions and try again.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 5, 2006)

Installed java plugin (rpm) from
  *java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp
  real player rpm from 
  *www.real.com/linux/
  and had to remove helix player as it would interfere with real as the instruction manual said .
 then when raaga jukebox opens  real player also opens showing " the following components are required , unknown file format
URL 
 /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/hiob9hte.default/Cache/59D91DD6d01 "
 there is a file named 59D91DD6d01 but dunno what is it . 
 the "check for update " box takes here 
 *player.helixcommunity.org/2004/unix/help/uptodate.html
 but says your player is up to date . 
 then installed plugger from
 *fredrik.hubbe.net/plugger.html
 nothing worked . 
 again hellix player from
*helixcommunity.org/download.php/1140/HelixPlayer-1.0.4.752-20050401.i586.rpm
 and again installed real player (bin) , all this in vain ! !


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2006)

Have you tried installing win32codecs? That might help.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 5, 2006)

Installed mplayer , vlc , win32 codecs and mplayer plugin for mozilla following the instructions 4m 
 *www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-f...-playing-windows-media-fedora-core-linux.html
 Still not able to play a single multimedia file mp3 or vcd either from dvd player or from raaga.com. What is happening ? The installations seem to be ok with successful messeges .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2006)

I dunno about raaga but mp3 and vcd files should surely play. Does any other sound play?


----------



## startmenu (Mar 5, 2006)

Only system sounds and audio cds play .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 5, 2006)

Does the music on the hard disk play? 
If yes then I guess the problems lies with permissions. I don't know the exact way followed by FC but you might need to add your user account to audio group to use the audio facility. 
I hope you're using a separate user account and not root.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 5, 2006)

Yes i use a non-root account and audio cds can be played so i guess the audio permissions are ok . Is there any way to run mplayer from command line as it is not listed in sound and video section , i see man pages for mplayer but can't figure out the commands to run it.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 5, 2006)

Here I go !! Able to play a dvd using mplayer by reading man pages . Feel like on the top of the world !! Will check what other files i can play tomorrow . Thanks guys for your support I regained faith in myself .


----------



## mehulved (Mar 6, 2006)

That's nice. So what was the problem? Mentioning the solution might help others in the future.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

@startmenu: Nice habit!!  Always read the man pages, when in doubt.
Nothing much of a problem., i guess he had to install dvd-codecs to play stuff in mplayer.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 6, 2006)

After installing all the  codecs i had to read the man pages to get started. But still my vcds don't play in mplayer , have to search for player options. after all linux is about trial and hard search i guess


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 6, 2006)

_ Linux takes you from the uncertainity of the bsod's to the certainity of FOSS, it ain't trial and error _ 
You need to install the codecs to play vcd's. I'am damn sure. Or do the following,
ln -s /dev/hdc /dev/vcd
It shud work. Lets see.


----------



## startmenu (Mar 7, 2006)

@satish , i did the above thing , but only creates a symbolic link . How i am supposed to play vcd files in the drive . i tried "mplayer' , "helixplayer" , "vlcplayer" in the use a custom command box but nothing works . How u guys play all your video files  . what commands do u  use ? Please tell me.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 7, 2006)

I thought maybe mplayer uses /dev/vcd as a reference for vcd videos. But As  far as i can say, i HAVE played vcd's with mplayer aftr installing these codecs
*ftp5.mplayerhq.hu/mplayer/releases/codecs/essential-20050412.tar.bz2


----------

